# *cheap place to buy cellmass + N.O.explode*



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

hey guys,

i know a few of you use N.O.explode and cellmass. i was looking on ebay at supps and come across this seller which sells N.O.explode and cells bundle for under £60... i will def be buying there from now on as that is the cheapest i have found.

the link is http://search.stores.ebay.co.uk/jmnutrition_bsn_W0QQfcdZ2QQfrtsZ120QQftsZ1QQsaselZ111687311QQsofpZ0

if any of you can get it cheaper can you please let me know. :lift:

thanks guys!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I can yeah


----------



## whereami? (Oct 13, 2005)

i've bought supps twice on ebay. the first time the supplement was out of date. the second time was a tub of protein and when i got it the tamper proof seal was missing.

would never buy supps of ebay now


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not to P*ss on your parade mate but £60 would give the seller about £5 after postage and thats if he ahd the biggest discount available from the main distributor/importer.

If the price is too good to be true then it is. I would say that a more accurate good deal would set you back £70 for the proper stuff, in date and actually delivered to you.


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

i know discount-supplements are doing each for £30 and free shipping.

Their service is top and i have no doubt its legit as i actually visited their warehouse not too long ago!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

http://search.stores.ebay.co.uk/247-Special-Offers_cell-mass_W0QQfciZQ2d1QQfclZ3QQfsnZ247Q20SpecialQ20OffersQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQfsubZ0QQsaselZ283059683QQsofpZ0

ive bought from these before they where doing cell mass & noxplode for £55.00 in date too, its probably fell off the back off a massive wagon ive used that other ebay shop too they are both cheap as chips they must be making feck all


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BSN-CELL-MASS-NITRIX-NO-XPLODE-MUSCLE-MASS-STACK_W0QQitemZ200123746057QQihZ010QQcategoryZ97034QQcmdZViewItem

Nitrix nox & cell mass for £75 dont know why you would use nitrix with no-xplode like but still cheap


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

iv used jmnutrition before on ebay and quality seller, quick delivery


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

mate try http://www.elite-supplements.co.uk/product.php?page=2&catid=26 I got Cellmass and No explore plus the new endorush by bsn for 60£ its a special they ahve running at the moment...

They also have all three bsn cellmass noexplore and nitrix for 90£ cheapest i have been able to find anyware by far!!!


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

well 2 good reviews here from jm nutrition so that has convinced me to give them a try when i next run out of no explode and cellmass.

thanks


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

whereami? said:


> i've bought supps twice on ebay. the first time the supplement was out of date. the second time was a tub of protein and when i got it the tamper proof seal was missing.
> 
> would never buy supps of ebay now


You can get some good bargains on ebay mate, if you buy from the right place, for example buying of a random ebayer with very little feedback for very little money is not a good idea.

A lot of big comapnies now sell on ebay as a shop, Elite supplements as mentioned before are one of them,

ive got a website and an ebay shop, im also starting another ebay shop next month, Ebay can be pretty good if you know where to shop, jm nutrition and rts trading are the cheapest on Ebay for cell mass & noxplode by the way, ive used both they are sound


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

cool, thanks genesis


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

ive bought a few supps from ebay, like genesis said if it a big company youd probs be fine.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

also with N.O.explode, should i be taking it on training and non training days? or just on training days?? what do you guys do?


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

id stear clear of jm nutrition he advertises loads of stuff including some really good prices on gainer and supps,ive been waiting over a week and then he tells me its out of stock on the second occasion he then tells me he is out of stock after another week, he advertises stuff that he doesnt have in stock then he makes you wait for over a week before he tells you buy at your own risk....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Whats they do on ebay imo is make about 1-2 quid on each thing and hope to sell loads and thats how they get there profit.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

on the bsn stuff that seems the case, thats why i dont sell it on their i cant compete with the crazy prices


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

justdiscovering said:


> id stear clear of jm nutrition he advertises loads of stuff including some really good prices on gainer and supps,ive been waiting over a week and then he tells me its out of stock on the second occasion he then tells me he is out of stock after another week, he advertises stuff that he doesnt have in stock then he makes you wait for over a week before he tells you buy at your own risk....


You have his address when you buy dont you....?

Get him! :gun:


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

*BUMP* my question on whether i need to take it non training days or not??it says you can/should do on the tub, but is there any real need to?? the reason i ask is that i was told by a friend that i dont need to.

do u guys take it on non training days?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Cell mass twice a day everyday

no-xplode just training days i use 2 scoops 20-30 minutes before a workout


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

cool thanks


----------

